# Chester city park info...



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Just to give everyone a heads up that launch out of Chester City Park...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Bub! 
& I only launch there like twice a season,,,,, NOT worth that!
Bummer,,,,, I'd guess, now every other 'city' will soon follow suit. 
I hope that they CHARGE the kids using the swings,,,,, & the pic-nikers, per table,,,, the bank fishermen,,,,, & put in a coin operated CRAPPER TOO! Everyone should SHARE, RIGHT?
Gotta launch at Liverpool & or the Beavers,,,,,,,,,,,,, Maybe a bummer for that new bait shop?
& now I hear that 'REDS' is closing!????


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Doboy said:


> Thanks Bub!
> & I only launch there like twice a season,,,,, NOT worth that!
> Bummer,,,,, I'd guess, now every other 'city' will soon follow suit.
> I hope that they CHARGE the kids using the swings,,,,, & the pic-nikers, per table,,,, the bank fishermen,,,,, & put in a coin operated CRAPPER TOO! Everyone should SHARE, RIGHT?
> ...


Discrimination is alive and well it appears... everyone I've talked to has said that those parking with trailers at the launch ramp will be the only ones being charged a fee... guess it's time to get into basketball again? They'll have a nice new court at our expense in no time.


----------



## bud690 (Jun 23, 2009)

That's a bummer. I liked launching there. Oh well, beaver Creek is closer to me anyhow. But I can't launch beaver till the dock is in because my boat is to big. Don't feel like putting a sticker on my trailer to launch at chester.


----------



## chasmo (Jun 17, 2012)

i thought this was an annual fee. thats not bad at all compared to some others


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

bud690 said:


> That's a bummer. I liked launching there. Oh well, beaver Creek is closer to me anyhow. But I can't launch beaver till the dock is in because my boat is to big. Don't feel like putting a sticker on my trailer to launch at chester.


I was there last week (Beaver Creek) & they just got done cleaning the mud off of the ramp. 
I Was told that the dock was getting new boards & would be in soon.


----------



## richm5898 (Dec 7, 2005)

Doboy said:


> I was there last week (Beaver Creek) & they just got done cleaning the mud off of the ramp.
> I Was told that the dock was getting new boards & would be in soon.


docks are in as of 4-29-17


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

chasmo said:


> i thought this was an annual fee. thats not bad at all compared to some others


Where else do you pay to launch that isn't privately owned?


----------



## bassguy72 (Apr 14, 2011)

What a money grab


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

That's bs I agree they should charge to enter the park all together instead of having us pay for the new playground equipment and new basketball court instead try using the money to go towards the ones that's paying the money


----------

